# Can cats scratch cars????



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I care for two feral cats living on the premises of a small office block next door. They are very special to me as I know them from when they were babies when their mom turned up with her litter there one day (there were 4 babies but two were run down by cars at an early stage). I have had them both sterlised at my own cost and feed them twice daily (also deworm and so on). I also feed their mum from time to time when she comes to visit. I suspect she has since had kittens elsewhere and she is simply too wily to be trapped (have been trying for a year). Thankfully, I have managed to get the cooperation of the management of the offices, gardener etc so they are on board. I am very proud of "my" two: they are absolutely gorgeous and look very fit and well as I feed them the best food I can afford (Royal canin plus wet food). However, as is always the case, there is always one moaning minnie that likes to stick their oar in and complain. Today, she said that the cats have taken to sitting on the cars and they will scratch the cars. I am always careful to remain polite and friendly at all costs, and address issues as soon as they arise because the cats desperately need the goodwill of the people working there. I said confidently that cats do not scratch cars at all because their claws are retractable, so there is no danger of that. If she is concerned, I said, as the cats are quite shy (I try to minimise human contact to prevent them becoming too friendly and then getting into trouble), all she needs to do is clap her hands and say "no" firmly and they will jump off at once. I also told her (and here I was thumb sucking ) that there are studies proving thats cats' claws are unable to penetrate the veneer of modern car paint.
Am I right? I find it hard to believe a cat could scratch a car merely by walking on and sitting on it. After all, my cats walk over my belly and face when I am sleeping and do not scratch me.


----------



## Scruffy Alfa (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I,ve never had a cat scratch any of my cars and we have quite a few cats by us. Pawprints yes but no scratches. 

Btw. fair play to you for kindly looking after the strays.:smile5:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cant imagine how a cats claw could scratch the paintwork,just walking over it.I too have cats and foxes walking over cars and to date never had a scratch,plenty of dirty paw prints though .


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Never had a cat scratch my car, but dogs yes .


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Unfortunately yes they can, and the windscreen. It really just depends on how "polite" the cat is.

My friend has two cats and one will use her paws to shimmy down the other will dig his claws in all the way (I have heard the screech). It's her car so she is not bothered but there are definate marks in the paintwork which need repairing in the same way as any other body scratch.

Edited to add - it's a 2 yo Fiesta so new paint doesn't withstand it either.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Unfortunately yes they can, and the windscreen. It really just depends on how "polite" the cat is.
> 
> My friend has two cats and one will use her paws to shimmy down the other will dig his claws in all the way (I have heard the screech). It's her car so she is not bothered but there are definate marks in the paintwork which need repairing in the same way as any other body scratch.
> 
> Edited to add - it's a 2 yo Fiesta so new paint doesn't withstand it either.


Luckily all my cats are polite and don't use claws and just paw their way on. Only problem is the paw prints they make on the car


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont have cats, i have a dog. but there is a cat that lives nearby that has taken a shine to my car (maybe she likes the colour? ha ha) anyway i have not noticed any new scratches but not really looked, but as has been said they can if they are not gentle. and apart from that i must admit that i do get a bit narked to find muddy paw prints all over my car, i know its difficult to restrain a cat from doing what it wants, but im sure whoever owns the cat wouldnt be too impressed if my german shepherd went for walkies across their car :wink:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes cats can and do scratch cars.

The problem comes when they try to jump up on them, the claws can cause damage.

My partner has a particular classic car that was scratched, he was none too happy but i changed the subject quickly lol!!


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Cats CAN scratch cars.

If they have a sharp stone on them somewhere then they can jump on the car and scratch it.

It's the same story with kids that play with their footballs in the street etc. The actual ball itself doesn't cause the damage (other than a print, or if they kick it hard enough against the glass!) but the ball can contain debris that can scratch the paintwork.

Not sure about intentionally. I'd imagine so though.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Good on you for looking after these poor mites.


----------

